# Paph.sanderianum x anitum



## iweyshen (Apr 6, 2012)

It have a deeper color but the size is not big 




I like it shape.but it color not enough


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 6, 2012)

You are right the lack of form in the first and color on the second makes them horrible.... Send them to me and I take care of composting them

No seriously, I really like them... And as mentioned in another thread, I think anitum is showing its potential as good parent... 

How big is the plant?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2012)

That is so ominous looking. I love it. Go anitum!


----------



## billc (Apr 6, 2012)

I like that! Nice and dark.

Bill


----------



## Carper (Apr 6, 2012)

An excellent display and one for the collection. :clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2012)

Paph. Yang-Ji Hawk. I could make space in my collection for this one.:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2012)

I KNEW this was going to be an EXCELLENT cross! That's why I bought 3! LOL


----------



## emydura (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice. Unlike most sanderianum hybrids, sanderianum really dominates for petal length in this one. Anitum itself doesn't have really long petals. All the other examples I have seen of this hybrid have been the same. Combined with the anitum dorsal, this is just a great cross.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 6, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## John M (Apr 6, 2012)

This is a BIG improvement on sanderianum. Other than the long petals, sanderianum is quite unremarkable. However, paired with anitum to get a more rich colour as well as a wider dorsal, while still retaining the long petals, it is a winning cross in my book! I'd rather grow this than most other sanderianum crosses. Paph. anitum is a wonderful parent!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2012)

John M said:


> This is a BIG improvement on sanderianum. Other than the long petals, sanderianum is quite unremarkable. However, paired with anitum to get a more rich colour as well as a wider dorsal, while still retaining the long petals, it is a winning cross in my book! I'd rather grow this than most other sanderianum crosses. Paph. anitum is a wonderful parent!



Most multiflorals look the same to me!  Now if it was very dark or album!!! :drool:


----------



## Candace (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

That is a nice one!



NYEric said:


> Most multiflorals look the same to me!



Yeah, kind of like besseae crosses. oke:

Sorry, I just had to.:rollhappy:


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 6, 2012)

What a great beauty! I really like it. I have a PEOY x anitum, I am impatient to see it flowering .


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2012)

I was going to say what John said. Way nicer than sanderianum, I think. Love the shape of the second.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 6, 2012)

Stunning blooms! I like the addition of the anitum coloration.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

That's gorgeous. Your lighting enhances the flower's beauty.

YAY, Anitum hybrids! (Sorry, Eric -- it just came out...)


----------



## John M (Apr 7, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Most multiflorals look the same to me!  Now if it was very dark or album!!! :drool:



Is your eyesight really that bad? oke:


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice looking plants!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2012)

I like how the anitum has made the spike so much better for displaying the flowers.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 7, 2012)

John M said:


> Is your eyesight really that bad? oke:



I've often wondered that myself. 

What a nice cross. I love both anitum and sanderianum crosses and this is about the nicest I've seen. It's a beauty!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 7, 2012)

I like them both!

Ramon


----------



## GuRu (Apr 8, 2012)

Great flowers with intense colouration - a feast for the eyes !


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 8, 2012)

John M said:


> This is a BIG improvement on sanderianum. Other than the long petals, sanderianum is quite unremarkable. However, paired with anitum to get a more rich colour as well as a wider dorsal, while still retaining the long petals, it is a winning cross in my book! I'd rather grow this than most other sanderianum crosses. Paph. anitum is a wonderful parent!



I agree totally! I heard that anitum and adductum with sanderianum often have very narrow petals towards the end of the petals.

I think this hybrid is probably a way better grower than adductum var anitum and sanderianum. It is very similar to Paph Paul Parks but darker.

Paphman910


----------

